# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Zombie dreams HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## shennyte

HELP!!! I have been having these zombie dreams almost every night now for about two months. Sometimes the zombies are very smart and very fast, and sometimes they are the typical slow moving ones. But they are always chasing me and the people I am with. There are always a ton of them and we can't seem to get away, but we do. I have tried to find the answer in dream books, but they always refer to me as the zombie. I am never the zombie in my dreams. I feel that if I figure this out, I will stop having these dreams. Can someone help me???  ::shakehead2::

----------


## TygrHawk

Welcome to the site, Beverly.  Nice to see another Arizonana here!   ::D:  

Have you ever had lucid dreams?  I think the best way to deal with your zombies would be to confront them while lucid, and kick their ass.  If you believe you can do it in your dream, then you can.  Once you have done this, you should never be frightened of them again.

Maybe some others here with more experience could shed more light on what these dreams might mean or how to deal with them.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Have you looked much into lucid dreaming?  It's been quite successful at helping overcome recurring nightmares.  The main thing you can do is when you see the zombies again, you should know that you're dreaming.  In this case, I'd just stop everything.  Upon realizing it's only a dream, yell out "STOP!" as forcefully as you can.  Then, once everything has stopped moving, you can try to remedy the situation by flying away or kicking the crap out of them.  You just need to remember that it's *YOUR* dream!  If you want them to leave, make them leave.

If you're new to lucid dreaming, check out the tutorials, particularly under Reality Checks.   There's already a bunch of information on nightmares here on the site so you can search for it and peruse though it.  I hope that was helpful.   :smiley: 

You can also post under dream interpretation to see what others might say about it.  Just know that the person to best decide what your dreams mean, though, is you.

-Amé  ::dreaming::

----------


## Howie

Hi there shennyte. I wish your arrival could be on a better note. However I am sure we can figure this out!!!!

Anything in your life style like violent movies, an abusive partner, somthing tramatic happening or that you are afraid is going to happen?
If so, dealing with that could have an impact.

Otherwise what Amethyst Star & TygrHawk said covers most of the bases.
I do however like to confront my adversaries in a nice manner rather than kicking their ass. But that is just because it has worked better for me.

----------


## Howie

I believe you double posted on this topic shennyte.
Maybe some of these answers could be of some help.

Let us know!!

I will move it to dream interpretations where you put it   :wink2:

----------


## shennyte

*Thank you all for your help. I just know that the dreams are trying to tell me something. I am just not sure what yet.* 

www.magicmasks.com

 :Eek:

----------


## Skritch

> _Originally posted by shennyte_
> *HELP!!! I have been having these zombie dreams almost every night now for about two months. Sometimes the zombies are very smart and very fast, and sometimes they are the typical slow moving ones. But they are always chasing me and the people I am with. There are always a ton of them and we can't seem to get away, but we do. I have tried to find the answer in dream books, but they always refer to me as the zombie. I am never the zombie in my dreams. I feel that if I figure this out, I will stop having these dreams. Can someone help me???*




Sounds like you have been playing and watching too much Rsident Evil to me friend!

----------


## shennyte

That is really funny. And I wish I could say it is true. That would be an easy fix. But I have been seeing the commercial about the new RE game that is out on PS2. 

 ::lol::

----------


## Cubemario

I think you've been playing too much resident evil. No, it's not out on the PS2, gamecube my friend. It will be coming out on ps2 in december though. 

Now, to stop the dreams, I say there are many ways to deal with it. One being waking yourself from the dream, making the zombies leave, re-kill the zombies, think of something else that doesn't relate to what is in your dream, and sometimes you dream-switch.

----------


## leep211

I am not the zombie, but they are all around me. Some I recognize as my frieds and family. I have to battle them, run from them, decapitate them, stab them in the chest.  It's good to find some support and information so I can try to interpret what my subconscious is trying to get out. Thanks.

----------


## Inspirer

Sides of you from the past won't let you be.  It may be the old forms of relationships with people, or just sides of youself repressed but still after you to become a part of you.

----------


## Valvo

I've had dreams like that before, but they are only occasional. I had a couple of them when I was sick, maybe that has something to do with it? As they said, I suggest Lucid Dreaming to fix the problem, although I've never LD'ed myself, I here it can help nightmares. Maybe if you leave the lights on, or if you always do turn them off. Doing something like that affected my dreams. Try doing something diffirent. Or try writing them down, then you can catch any irregularities that might key you in on what to do. Sorry if I can't give a direct anwser.

----------


## Gwendolyn

The only nightmares I have ever had are 'zombie dreams'. Zombies are so scary. I have been having them infrequently lately, though. I used to have them all of the time, but they have finally stopped.

----------


## Ryden

Zombies don't have an objective meaning for the simple reason that they aren't real, and aren't universal. The only answer to what your zombies mean then is what zombies mean to you. This can be evil, fear, hatred, any things like this. 

Figure out what zombies mean to you, find out if anything in waking life is forcing this upon you (ie. if zombies scare you, and something in real life is scaring you, there is your connection). 

Or, there is the explanation of dreams being "leftover thoughts". In this case, dont watch zombie movies, don't play zombie games etc. A person who never knew about zombies in the first place would never dream about them.

----------

